# Non Pioneer System - Recommend a Cheap Speaker Upgrade?



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

I just bought a 2012 Cruze LT with standard stereo. It appears I have round speakers in the front doors and rear doors, and tweeters in the front posts. I do not have speakers on the rear deck.

I would like to upgrade the sound system for $100 to $120. Crutchfield has Kenwood KFC-1665S Sport Series 6-1/2" 2-way speakers for $40 per pair ($30 scratch & dent). Would I get a decent upgrade by just replacing the round door speakers with these? Are there any specific speakers that would recommended? Should I consider 6 x 9s on the rear deck? How would these connect to the stereo?

BTW: Yes, I realize many on this forum will recommend adding an amp, tuning, replacing everything, etc. I would like that but I won't be able to spend that much money or that much effort.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

read this 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical-tutorials/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html
than this
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html
buy this
The Madisound Speaker Store
than this
The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> read this
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical-tutorials/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html
> than this
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html
> ...


He won't be able to achieve that setup in his budget. Speakers yes, but don't forget, amp(s), wiring kit, LOC, Processor, among all the other things need for an install. Install costs, as most people do not have the knowledge to take on such a big project. 

To the OP, what are you trying to achieve with the system, what don't you like about stock?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am under the impression that the silver flutes requires a DSP to drive them properly !


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> I am under the impression that the silver flutes requires a DSP to drive them properly !


No but you can buy passive crossovers that will put him at the top of his budget. Drive them "properly" yes he should get the full onslaught but what he was gonna buy would make it sound worse. plus ifhe gets the silver flute set up he will be able to build off of it later on down the road. know what I mean.


----------



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

TheMaterial said:


> To the OP, what are you trying to achieve with the system, what don't you like about stock?


I guess I would say I want "fuller, cleaner" sound. I'm not looking shake the car or win any contests. I'm remembering cars from the '70s, ('73 Nova and '76 Malibu Classic!) '80s, '90s? when cars came with terrible stereos. You could throw $200 dollars to a CD head unit and $100 to speakers and get a decent stereo. We have a '11 Equinox that has the upgraded stereo and I guess wondered if I could get close to that by just upgrading the speakers in the Cruze. My wife says I should be satisfied with it the way it is but.....


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a brand new still in the box set of Alpine spr 60c . never been installed .. I was going to do a big speaker with amp and subs install in me cruzen IT .. But changed my thought processes and traded the cruzen IT in for a new Mustang ...

Now if you would like to just enhance your front stage by swapping out the components then by all means proceed with your idea ..personally I've never liked OEM base speakers and have always upgraded ..

If you would be interested in the Alpine type R 6.5 components then PM me for more detailes .


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I really like the sound I am getting from the Alpine Type S, but I am running a small class D amp.

The Pioneer A-series are okay. Good highs, solid mids, decent midbass...But the coax Alpines sound better.

If you are not adding an amp, these have pretty good reviews:

Nakamichi NSE65 6-3/4" 2-way car speakers at Crutchfield.com


----------



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

Beelzebubba said:


> I really like the sound I am getting from the Alpine Type S, but I am running a small class D amp.
> 
> The Pioneer A-series are okay. Good highs, solid mids, decent midbass...But the coax Alpines sound better.
> 
> ...


No, I will not be adding an amp. Would you recommend these speakers in both front and rear doors or just front and leave the rear doors factory?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cruzeby do yourself the favor and read those 2 threads that hifi posted up for you . best advice given you todate .. if your interested in an upgrade start with a good read and sleep on it .


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I haven't heard these specifically, but the Nakamichi products I have listened to have been pretty good. It has the right power range for the factory deck.

It's still a dice roll. 

Going to a car audio specialty shop can be too. Listening to speakers mounted in MDF and formica encosures in a sealed sound booth that will often sound different than they do in a car.

I've always liked Polk speakers too. You can hear db 6.5s at many car audio shops before buying (albeit in a display)


----------



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

brian v said:


> Cruzeby do yourself the favor and read those 2 threads that hifi posted up for you . best advice given you todate .. if your interested in an upgrade start with a good read and sleep on it .


The first thread is 45 pages long and starts out adding a digital processor, a subwoofer, and sound deadening. I'm sorry, but none of those things are going to happen in my car. I did scan through some of the pages but they are not discussing things I would do in my car.

The second thread starts out with "if you don't have at least $1,000". Again, that just is not going to happen.

If the consensus is that I cannot make much improvement for around $100, then I will just have to stay with what I have.

I appreciate everyone trying to help me!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Upgrde the front sound stage with a quality component paired speaker set up .. this will improve that platform by far .. 

To start your resərch pull a door panel and then pull a 6.5 inch speaker and you can be the judge .........


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

CruzeBy said:


> The first thread is 45 pages long and starts out adding a digital processor, a subwoofer, and sound deadening. I'm sorry, but none of those things are going to happen in my car. I did scan through some of the pages but they are not discussing things I would do in my car.
> 
> The second thread starts out with "if you don't have at least $1,000". Again, that just is not going to happen.
> 
> ...


The point of you reading those threads is simply to educate yourself with great information. Not to upsell!
Just read the first page on each.

Do yourself a favor and dont waste your money on a set of $40 coax speakers from crutchfield. 
If all you want to spend is $100 bucks there options but you are limited. I would like you to go to Global Distributor of Audiophile Speaker Drivers and Loudspeaker Parts Since 1972, DIY Speaker Components | Replacement Speakers | and Speaker kits from Meniscus Audio Group or Parts Express: the #1 source for audio, video & speaker building components and go shopping you get 4x the value by shopping there vs crutchfield,woofersetc,onlinecarstereo and dealercostcaraudio. 

To put it in to perspective I am a Rockford Fosgate, JL, Brax/Helix, Hertz, Soundstream, Alpine, Pioneer and Sony dealer and I am trying to sell you a product that I do not have!


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm still not entirely certain that the factory headunit is going to adequately power any speaker. An amp might be necessary.

The factory speakers have tiny magnets, motors...etc... I think I read somewhere that they were 2ohm

Many people have become so accustomed to listening to the speakers on their iPhone X/Galaxy whatever that anything sounds good. The sound quality bar wasn't that high.

The posters above can tell you 10 different ways that my setup is terrible....and for the most part, they are correct. But in the end, I have a system that has sound comparable to the factory Pioneer, for about 1/3rd the cost.

I don't get the smudge screen of course. I would likely go aftermarket if I thought it was that important.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Motor structures on the factory units are weak compared to an aftermarket driver however you can build something decent on a tight budget it just depends on how hard you are willing to work for it. You can always grab used equipment for cheap. I live by the moto "where there is a will there is a way!"


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> Motor structures on the factory units are weak compared to an aftermarket driver however you can build something decent on a tight budget it just depends on how hard you are willing to work for it. You can always grab used equipment for cheap. I live by the moto "where there is a will there is a way!"




I did have to dip into my car audio hoard for my rear speakers. That's why I am using Alpine Type S-es that are many years out of production (SPS-17C2)

I went with Clarion over Alpine for the Class D amp for the price. Specs were really close with Clarion coming out on top for advertised THD%. They are both small enough to fit under the dash.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know, I can start another car audio shop with all my stuff I have laying around.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You want some more I'll sell it to ya ..

Factory H U is plenty powerful enough to drive a decent aftermarket componet set up . the OEM speakers are the week points and they are 4 ohm . 
personally I think a decent 3 way front stage sounds miles better than the 2 way that exists in a cruzen .. 

If you guys want to here nice check out the 2015 Mustangs set up with the shaker pro12 speaker audio system . sweet and I did not have to string the wiring . take audio signals from the drivers . make adjustments to a DSP .. and there is even a setting to give the driver an optimal sound stage .. I Love IT .. and they come in Race Red ..


----------



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> The point of you reading those threads is simply to educate yourself with great information. Not to upsell!
> Just read the first page on each.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and dont waste your money on a set of $40 coax speakers from crutchfield.
> ...


Thank you for your recommendations! I contacted all three of the places you recommended.

Meniscus has not yet responded.

Madisound responded: _our least expensive autosound kit is the Hivi F1600. For $186.00 it includes factory passive crossovers._

Parts Express responded: _"Yes we would have a few options that could give you a"fuller" effect. We can not guarantee the results as sound is basedon opinion, but I can give you my recommendation. I will include a link to the6.5s that I believe would work well for the goals you are trying toachieve."_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
They recommended Kenwood KFC-1695PS Performance Series 6-1/2" 3-Way. These are $80 on their website but only $41 on Amazon. That's within my suggested budget both in dollars and time working.

I then asked Parts Express if I should leave the factory tweeters on the front posts even though these are three way speakers and if I would need brackets. They responded: _"I would leave the tweeter in the regular positions, and you should not need any mounting brackets at all. They should mount in the factory locations with no problems."_


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

brian v said:


> You want some more I'll sell it to ya ..
> 
> Factory H U is plenty powerful enough to drive a decent aftermarket componet set up . the OEM speakers are the week points and they are 4 ohm .
> personally I think a decent 3 way front stage sounds miles better than the 2 way that exists in a cruzen ..
> ...


No! I read it on the internet! They must be 2 ohm! :laugh:

The Boston Acoustics system in my Chrysler isn't too bad....for a factory system anyway.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

CruzeBy said:


> Thank you for your recommendations! I contacted all three of the places you recommended.
> 
> Meniscus has not yet responded.
> 
> ...


Personally I like Meniscus the best small guys great infomation from their tech and they matched madisound for me.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

kenwoods are poo


----------

